# My attempt at an Iwagumi scape



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, this was a very difficult tank to "balance". I battled just about every type of algae that exsist. I finally have it where I want it. I think after a couple of more HC trimmings it should be contest ready. Despite all the annoying pearling I think the photos came out OK.

15 gallon All-Glass tank
presurized co2 @ 2 bps
65 watt Coralife PC
28 watt Coralife NO T-5
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
Powersand Special
2ml of Flourish Comp everyday
"pinch" of KNo3 and KH2PO4 3x a week

7 Amanos
11 Neon green tetras (always hiding)
5 juvenile SAE's
2 nerites

2.0 mp Nikon coolpix2000 (crappy camera, i know)

Critiques welcomed...


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 12, 2006)

as usual you have scaped another beautiful tank..very nice Roy.


----------



## gregorsamsa (Jan 19, 2005)

what is the dimension of this tank? i think you did a nice work with the foregound. but i personally feel the rocks are not tall enough to give your scape greater profile. that said, the tank looks pretty as it is


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

gregorsamsa said:


> what is the dimension of this tank? i think you did a nice work with the foregound. but i personally feel the rocks are not tall enough to give your scape greater profile. that said, the tank looks pretty as it is


15 gallon tank is 24" x 12" x 12"

I have read comments about rocks being too large and over-powering an aquascape. So I decided to slope the substrate steeper and use smaller rocks. There are actually 9 different rocks used in this scape.
I do see what you mean though. Thank you!!


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice work. I look forward to bigger pics!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks John...I'll post some "close-ups" tonight...


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Roy,

Nice work. What types of rocks are you using?

-Pedro


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Pedro...I am using seiryu-seki stones.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

If my iwagumi can get anywhere near as nice as this, I'll be very happy. Excellent work, Roy!

What is the Flourish Comp you're using?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you Erik!!!!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

What are the plants?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Just Blyxa japonica and Hemianthus callitrichoides


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Here are some close-ups:


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

The stones are beautiful, as is their composition and planting. 

Shame the fish hide.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

gf225 said:


> The stones are beautiful, as is their composition and planting.
> 
> Shame the fish hide.


Agreed, those stones have so much character that you could have an amazing 'scape with just those an no plants.

BTW, Roy...I noticed on the other forum in your sig you have the Flourish dosage as 5ml/day. I figured the 2ml was correct, but I was curious as to what the dosage actually is. I'm also curious as to how long it took your HC to fill in and what your CO2 diffusion method is.

Again, this is elegance in simplicity - two healthy plants and stunning rocks. I wouldn't hold it against you if you photoshop'd some fish in there!


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Agreed, a gorgeous tank. Very simple and serene. Just like an Iwagumi is supposed to be. 

Do you really need that much light though? I'd think just the 65 watt would be enough.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Roy,

Where'd you get the stones? ADGShop is no longer carrying them, if the seiryu-seki is coming from ADA like I think it is...

I love the contrast and texture it provides when it "rises" out of your carpet of HC.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> Agreed, those stones have so much character that you could have an amazing 'scape with just those an no plants.
> 
> BTW, Roy...I noticed on the other forum in your sig you have the Flourish dosage as 5ml/day. I figured the 2ml was correct, but I was curious as to what the dosage actually is. I'm also curious as to how long it took your HC to fill in and what your CO2 diffusion method is.
> 
> Again, this is elegance in simplicity - two healthy plants and stunning rocks. I wouldn't hold it against you if you photoshop'd some fish in there!


Erik,

My bad the dosing is 2ml everyday. The HC took awhile to fill in because I battled alot of algae. The GC had to come back from a 3 day blackout and a heavy dosing of H2o2. As for the co2 diffusion I use a Nano ceramic disc that Aquatic magic sells.

Thanks for the comments!!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> Agreed, a gorgeous tank. Very simple and serene. Just like an Iwagumi is supposed to be.
> 
> Do you really need that much light though? I'd think just the 65 watt would be enough.


Dennis,

Thanks for the kind words, as for the lights? I wanted the Blyxa to have a more bronze color instead of it's nomal lime green coloration. I have notice that Blyxa under the lighting coloration of the Coralife NO T5's bring more of the bronze color out in the B. japonca. Also seems to keep the Blyxa low for some reason.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

epicfish said:


> Roy,
> 
> Where'd you get the stones? ADGShop is no longer carrying them, if the seiryu-seki is coming from ADA like I think it is...
> 
> I love the contrast and texture it provides when it "rises" out of your carpet of HC.


Thank you!!! I bought the Rocks from a fellow member here. He purchased them from a Bonsai supply store in San Francisco. I believe Aquaforest.com sells them as well.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Looking forward to an official photo session, Roy!


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

NICE Iwagumi Roy. It's simple, understated and very Japanese - very "landscape" inspired. Nice.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Lovely tank Roy!


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Thank you, Tankman and Bert!!!!


----------

